# 291 amalgamation ???



## just_curious (28 Dec 2005)

Hi,

I've heard a rumour that sigint and sigops might get amalgamated.   Is there any truth to this? 

Also, do people who graduate from 291 this year still go to Leitrim when they finish?

Thank you very much for your help,
Just_Curious


----------



## Radop (28 Dec 2005)

That is the first time I have heard that.  I believe the controlling commands are amalgimating but not the trades.  As for postings, I will leave that to a 291er.


----------



## 291er (8 Jan 2006)

Could be one of these MOSART rumours floating about.......


----------



## EW (11 Jan 2006)

Definelty a MOSART rumour.  Although there was some discussion - it is not something you should pay any attention to at this time.  Anyone doing Comms Rsch training is heading to a Comm Rsch billet.

19 years Comm Rsch.


----------



## Bull_STR (22 Jan 2006)

Not trying to step on anyones toes here with more time in then I but, we were told something about an amalgamation in class the first week in DEC.  They didn t want to go into detail about it.  But what we got was that Signals will be taking over everything related Linesmen Sig Op coms Resc all under one.

But dont take my word for it yet.


----------



## 291er (23 Jan 2006)

Yes, that's the idea behind MOSART.  However, will it happen?  Doubtful.  I personally put a lot more merit into EW's opinion of it, he's certainly a lot more informed about this type of thing than we are.  Not disputing that CFSCE did'nt brief you on that, but at this point in time, it's more of a pipe dream.
Personally I can't see the reasoning behind it, but decisions like this are made far above my paygrade   Things like this don't usually happen overnight though, and sometimes they don't happen at all.


----------



## Vaino (3 Aug 2006)

Mosart.  As far back as my ten year memory goes I have heard of this Mosart project, however, for that very reason I doubt we will see anything concrete for some time to come.  Several folks have meetings, consult, maybe even make the troops fill out questionnaires every now and again. Then more meetings.  I know there is a need to compile the info, and study it for better exploitation and utilization, but any career planning on the Cpl and Pte level based upon possible Mosart scenarios at this point is a misguided venture at best.


----------



## Wright (13 Jul 2007)

not sure if this was mentioned, 

but recently at The CFSCE change of command parade, (aprilish???) there was a QnA period after a rehersal with the CFSTG/Base CO of borden and (lemme know if i am worng here)  eastern Canada land force command, and the main part of the QnA was about the amalgamation of Int And Comms research, as well as CFSCE becoming an "Army" school where as the training and doctrine comes from LFDTS,  

The Air Force students got worried about how it would affect them in the end, when it would not, they belong to CFSAIT and are only ever at CFSCE for POET, or if they are ATIS, even then the ATIS cell does its own thing within 2 sqn


----------



## spook (15 Jul 2007)

To reply to your question of first postings for a 291er. Until very recently all 291ers would go to Leitrim for their first posting but now 2 EW Sqn in Kingston is an option for a first posting. This is according to the 291 CM news letter sent out very recently. 

Spook


----------

